# Eheim Ecco Pro 2232 any good?



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never used a canister filter before, and I'm thinking about purchasing one. Is the Eheim Ecco Pro 2232 Canister Filter any good, do you have any other recommendations instead?

Lemme know!
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

All Eheims are good, Pat (Mykiss )has some 2213 classics for sale which are better in my opinion.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ehiem ecco line of filters are great and reliable as with all other ehiem products.

The plus with the ecco line are simple to use, easy priming and easy maintanence....


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've run Eheims (2217 and 2213) and both are great. 

Currently running an Aqua Nova 1500 on my cichlid tank, and am loving the job it does..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll stick with the Eheim then, thanks for the help!


----------

